# Big



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

*62 pound Wahoo*

62 pound wahoo caught trolling out of mexico beach in 400 feet of water on Monday May 9th by Bill Connally and Tom Perry. 63 inches long with a 271/2 inch girth. Had two strikes one was a 15 lb dolphin and the other was the wahoo both were caught during the minor feeding period between 11:30 and 12:30.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

*wahoo*

Nice!!! What did he hit?


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice Catch and some good eats!! Good to see a fishing report on this forum for a change....


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

yozuri bonita trolled at seven knots in a five line spread with three natural baits and one hard bait.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I see a tooth mark!! Nice fish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It seems like you rig your yozuri the same as i do._ I use 300 lb flurocarbon only._


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

400lb with 12 foot leader


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice fish...trashed lure. Good job!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice hooter guys. Mexico beach, lets keep that our little secret, great area for offshore fishing, congrats again.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that's a stud hooter! How far off shore is 400ft near Mexico Beach?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Very nice .....congrats


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, that is an awsome fish.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

how2fish said:


> Congrats that's a stud hooter! How far off shore is 400ft near Mexico Beach?


Depends on what direction you go...


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice 'Hoo! 
They just don't make YoZuris like they used to I guess. I had one trashed the first time I used it last fall between SW Edge and Nipple. One strike, missed fish, ruined lure.

Bullshooter
205 Aquasport w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice 'Hoo. Musta been a pretty good run from Mexico Beach.

I guess they don't make Yo-Zuris the way they used to! I had one destroyed on its first use last fall between the SW Edge and the Nipple. One trip, one strike, one missed fish, one ruined lure.

Bullshooter
205 Aquasport w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess i have caught 10 to 15 wahoo on that lure and i will pull it until it stops tracking straight. I have retired a few and lost some over time.


----------

